# VK | Certain Stores closed until further notice due to protest action



## Stroodlepuff (12/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (12/7/21)

So sorry to here this. Stay safe guys, especially my mate Jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/21)

It’s so sad to hear this @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/7/21)

We got our guys out incase as there were threats, nothing was looted luckily, we emptied the two stores before the looters could so they left us alone  noone wants to loot an empty store

Just an update:

Our South Coast Mall store is closed today due to threats, we will keep everyone updated as the day progresses.

We have words that they have started two blocks away from the Menlyn Maine shop today but for now they are staying open, if anything changes we will let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

@Stroodlepuff - What store is Bianca shooting at next? (Shooting might not be the best choice of words here  ) 

I'll go and protect that store...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Stroodlepuff - What store is Bianca shooting at next? (Shooting might not be the best choice of words here  )
> 
> I'll go and protect that store...



Always Fourways


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/7/21)




----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Always Fourways



I'M ON MY WAY!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> I'M ON MY WAY!!!


Started training again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Started training again?
> 
> View attachment 234921


Knew I should have deleted my training video. @Grand Guru - you might as well take some tips while you're gawking over my superior physique and amazing fung ku techniques

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/7/21)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------

